# tegu foot sores



## COWHER (Oct 22, 2007)

OK so I will start off with the question end with the problem because people always go for the last thing mentioned. 
OK so i just notices this on Barbossas back it looks like a scar but he has grown so fast, do they get streatch marks? LOL I know that sounds dumb but I am wondering what kind of life did he have before I got him. 








Now the problem.... Ever since I made Barbossa a cliff and a pool he has been repeatedly climbing the cliff and jumping off into the pool! At first I thought it was hilarious. But today wile I was giving him his daily bath I noticed sores on his foot and they look raw. So I finished his bath snapped some pics and put neosporin non pain relieving stuff on the sores. Heres the deal, is it bad enough to see a vet or is this a thing that just happens sometimes and y'all have remedies for me? I have wednesday off of work so I can bring him then if need be.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 22, 2007)

It looks like he might have what is seen in snakes a belly rot. I don't think he done this by jumping into the tub. I would not worry about the vet just yet, see if it starts clearing up with the neosporin, and make his cage a little dryer. As for the stretch marks, you got me on that one.


----------



## COWHER (Oct 22, 2007)

Awsome thanks Bro wheeeew i was havin a lil panic attack there for a moment i will try drying it out and keep up with the neosporin


----------



## rigo (Oct 22, 2007)

definitely keep with the neosporin. They don't seem to look too bad especially if it is only occuring on one foot. Tegus seem to heal fast and with proper care that should heal up quite fast and nicely. Don't know about the stretch marks either lol i think a closer pic would help out, i can't really tell with that pic. either way, good luck!


----------



## olympus (Oct 26, 2007)

*It's ok*

I wouldn't worry about it, when i got my tegu the tip of the tail and a toe were hanging from a piece of skin and it healed up fine. The previous owner had her for a couple of weeks and couldn't take care of her the right way. I took over and she's been doing real well.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 26, 2007)

Any updates? Are the sores getting better?


----------



## COWHER (Oct 27, 2007)

yeah the sores are getting...... tougher looking? they look more like a callus than a irritated red scrape. thanks for all your help guys ill post with pick when hes almost 100%


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome, I glad I could help you!!


----------



## COWHER (Nov 7, 2007)

well i have kept it dry in the enclosure and i think his foot is looking good I'm still putting neosporin on it and keeping the enclosure around 60 to 70 % humidity


----------



## Mike (Nov 7, 2007)

Glad it's healing.

About the stretch marks....

One of my females seems to have it too. I really have no idea how it happened. It just appeared one day. I haven't encountered this with any other animals. I hope it isn't something more serious....like reptile cancer. :lol:


----------

